# '64/'65 doors



## GhostTown (Jan 25, 2011)

Trying to find a LH door shell for a '65 has been quite a frustrating task. I've been hoping to bump into drivers door over the years but never have. Does anyone know where to find one?

I appears they don't repop doors for these years. :confused


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Driver side doors and fenders seem to be the ones always hit. I have an 84 Grand Prix that my brother wrecked when my parents owned it ( it has been a hand me down since my great aunt bought it new). The drivers door and fender got bent up and ripped bad enough to replace, but not bad enough to cause any trouble with the rest of the car, i.e. bumper and surround, door post, trim, interior, strike plate. So I looked for years at the yards around St. Louis when I was out for other stuff. There is a very big yard on the east side about 3 times bigger then any other yard I have been to. I would hit the yards at least every 3 weeks then. There where many GP's in the yards, some even the same color, but all had been hit on that side. I got luck after 8 years of looking. I got a door and a fender from 2 different car over that years time.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 25, 2011)

Just takes a couple of mouse clicks to buy a '66/'67 shell. Nothing for '64/'65's though.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 25, 2011)

I have a bit of a challenge ahead of me and was hoping to find out if there is a "door tree" out there somewhere, where a guy can simply go pluck himself a nice brand new one. 

At this point, a used one would be great too! 

HELP!!


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

64 gto drivers door


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 25, 2011)

Think he'd ship it to Idaho?

edit: btw... thanks for posting that!


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

He has to be close to the Cincy airport it is across the river in KY and UPS hub is like an hour away in Louisville. All you can do is call and ask.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

try these guys http://www.thepartsplaceinc.com/ocatalog/part.asp?VID=6&YearList=1965


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 25, 2011)

likethat said:


> He has to be close to the Cincy airport it is across the river in KY and UPS hub is like an hour away in Louisville. All you can do is call and ask.


Well.. I called and left a message. Hopefully I'll hear back.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 25, 2011)

crustysack said:


> try these guys The Parts Place Is The Largest Supplier Of Chevrolet Buick Oldsmobile and Pontiac Restoration Parts


Nope. I've had zero luck with repop stuff.


----------



## nyte_ryder67 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey Ghost, have you tried frankspontiacparts.com, they could have just what you are looking for. I know a guy in lexington who is hard into 65's and I'll ask him if he knows of a driver's door also.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 25, 2011)

nyte_ryder67 said:


> Hey Ghost, have you tried frankspontiacparts.com, they could have just what you are looking for. I know a guy in lexington who is hard into 65's and I'll ask him if he knows of a driver's door also.


Thanks for keeping a lookout. I'll take a peek at frankspontiacparts.com and see what I find. I appreciate your help.


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

Have a set from a 64 , need repairs , not that bad , i am in Pa. Send email for pics. I can ship , thanks


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 25, 2011)

allpawl66 said:


> Have a set from a 64 , need repairs , not that bad , i am in Pa. Send email for pics. I can ship , thanks


PM sent, thanks!


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 25, 2011)

nyte_ryder67 said:


> Hey Ghost, have you tried *frankspontiacparts.com*....................


Too bad you can't make sedan doors fit a hardtop, cuz frank has sedan doors.


----------



## nyte_ryder67 (Feb 18, 2011)

Trying to get in touch with another guy in richmond, give me a few days, I'm lookin' for ya. I've always thought if I ever needed a door, where the heck would I ever find one.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 25, 2011)

Nyte, if you find me a drivers door I promise your time won't go unrewarded.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

found 1 http://southcoast.craigslist.org/pts/2226710911.html 
thats the link 
sorry about that he wants 100 for it and it looks decent- dont know about shipping though


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 25, 2011)

crustysack said:


> found 1 [email protected]


You're link didn't work. I'll try searching myself, but I kinda suck at craigslist. I wonder if that is the guy I tried calling yesterday.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

That was his contact link not the ad.:willy:


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 25, 2011)

Massachusetts to Idaho...... 

That'll be a dirty shipping charge. I'll call the guy this afternoon anyway though.

Thanks again for your help. We'll find one eventually!


----------



## nyte_ryder67 (Feb 18, 2011)

Got ahold of the guy in richmond today at lunch, he has 3 whole cars w/doors but isn't interested in selling them. He told me however that he was going to eastern Ky. this weekend to see a guy about a bunch of 65' parts, I told him to keep a lookout for driver's side door for a hardtop for me and he said that he would, all I can do call back on monday and see what he says if he found one or not. Don't give up, If he finds one I'll give you his name and business phone number.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 25, 2011)

Awesome. I seriously thank you, Nyte.


----------

